# Porter Cable FR350A Jams With Grip-Rite Fasteners



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The only problems that I have with the plastic collated nails in my FR350A is when the strip in the gun gets low, less than 10 nails, I occasionally get a misfire. I just add another strip of nails and no further problems. I think it may have something to due with the spring tension.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got the same problem with my Makita gun and Hitachi nails. Grip-Rites work fine for me.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Mar 2, 2007)

I used 3 1-4 inch grip rite plastic collated nails in my PC FR350A round head nailer. No jams or anything. Try adding about 5 or 6 drops of oil when this happens. I kept my compressor set at 90psi and I make sure I have a filter on my air line. Maybe your getting to much moisture in the air line so its causing the gun to stick a little.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Can't help you there. We run PC-FR350's with Grip-rites and have not had any issues in years.


----------

